# zebra danio



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i have one of 7 zebra danios that has exceptionally longer fins than his peers... is this a nice genetic mutation or is this what the species is supposed to look like?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My brother has one like that too, it almost looks as if its not a zebra danio. But I couldn't tell you.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

think they label them as long finned zebra danios...so might be the same fish but with genetic mutation and aquarists decided to breed the long fin variety. lol...somewhat likehow people breed CRS, goldfishes and guppies i guess.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

There are regular and "long-fin" versions of danios. If I remember correctly the long-finned variety has been genetically engineered/bred. And yep, they do sell them at fish stores - guess you got a bonus!


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Long fin danios are sold almost as commonly as the short fin variety. They are not genetically engineered. They are a selectively bred strain of the species. That means that they are genetically identical, but the long fin traits tend to be dominant. If you wish to breed them you can feed then well for a week or so. Then do a big water change and watch them spawn in the early morning. then vacuum the gravel in the area and strain through a fine net for the eggs. Raise the fry in a bare bottom tank of their own. 

Happy danios spawn every couple of days, but all the eggs tend to get eaten.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i have had my danios exhibit spawning behaviours before but i assumed eggs got eaten. thanks for the tips


----------

